# Best headphones for music



## Grunnolf (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone know some good Quality yet medium priced headphones that are great for Hardstyle techno?


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 2, 2012)

define medium price

because that translates to around $200-$400 for me


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 2, 2012)

Check out Bose.


----------



## Ames (Nov 3, 2012)

If anybody says Beats by Dre, I will fucking break your face in.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> If anybody says Beats by Dre, I will fucking break your face in.


Fucking glorified skullcandys


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 3, 2012)

something that is more than $100 im tired of people saying the 8 - $20 dollar ones work the best


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 3, 2012)

I use these and they are pretty good for the price.
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR7506-Professional-Diaphragm-Headphone/dp/B000AJIF4E


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 3, 2012)

sweet thanks


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

Sonys and pioneer dj phones' are really good.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 3, 2012)

didnt think pioneer was good hmm i'll look into it


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

Check out the pioneer hdj-1000s. Those are what I use when I spin at my gigs. I also use Denon DN-HP1000s for my backup pair.
http://imageshack.us/a/img37/7972/20121103160713.jpg


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2012)

I have these: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-XB70...qid=1351983971&sr=1-2&keywords=sony+mbr-xb500
They are amazing. The sound is great and they are extremely comfy. Some times I don't even realize that I am wearing them 
I was talking to an audiophile in a store and he said they are as close to proper studio headphones as you can get, at least for that price. (I got them for 44â‚¬ though, almost felt like stealing them!)


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.headphone.com/selection-guide/audio-technica-ath-m50.php

the most raved audiophile headphone ever

even dr. dre uses them over his own headphones :V
http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/27/900x900px-LL-2731e146_DrDrewithM50s.jpeg


----------



## Tignatious (Nov 3, 2012)

VModa Crossfade LP. $138 on Amazon. A-fucking-mazing and stylish to boot.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 3, 2012)

Tignatious said:


> VModa Crossfade LP. $138 on Amazon. A-fucking-mazing and *stylish* to boot.



well that's like your opinion man...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

I think they are kinda neat


----------



## Tignatious (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah it is.

Some people think Beats are the best and stylish. I think the VModas are better looking, are built from metal, and the metal plates on the sides are interchangeable, so you can customize them. That's pretty fracking awesome.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

Beats are over priced junk.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> If anybody says Beats by Dre, I will fucking break your face in.



Haha, I was just about to say that to fuck with people.



Tignatious said:


> Yeah it is.
> 
> Some people think Beats are the best and stylish. I think the VModas are better looking, are built from metal, and the metal plates on the sides are interchangeable, so you can customize them. That's pretty fracking awesome.



Contrary to popular belief, headphones are not articles of clothing. They are, in fact, devices used for listening to audio output, usually music.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 3, 2012)

grados are sexy as fuck <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

Whoah those are pretty sweet, is that wood?


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 3, 2012)

those look pretty sweet


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Whoah those are pretty sweet, is that wood?


not just wood, handcrafted mahogany 



Greymouse said:


> those look pretty sweet



they are not for travel
they are the equivalent of walking around with a boombox on your shoulder, due to the fact they are open air.  i own a pair of 225i grados, and well...people will hear you from across the room.

what i got, much cheaper the the wooden one, but still pricy: http://www.gradolabs.com/products/c56e04009f99e060f4c39dfdadb98549.png

their flagship be sexy as well: http://www.gradolabs.com/products/a33a8e366e8b62c64b0322121a086a2f.png

there are many custom ones too, like so: http://www.flickr.com/photos/69278404@N07/6864515333/in/set-72157629289793565/


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2012)

The ATH-M50 is great (I have a pair, only issue I have is long session comfort and durability of the faux-leather pads), but AFAIK they aren't being made anymore. If you're looking for earphones, the Monster Turbine Pro Copper is extremely nice and can be had for a low(ish) price ($~200) if you know where to look.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 3, 2012)

damn handcrafted mahogany o.o thats amazing


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2012)

second on ATH-M50


----------



## kayfox (Nov 4, 2012)

Seconding the Grados, although sometimes the cord is kinda lame.  I replaced my SR60 and SR80 cords with Sennhauser cords and the pads with the higher end donut shaped pads.


----------



## Eidhad Lynsth (Nov 4, 2012)

Teats by Dr Fuck


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Eidhad Lynsth said:


> Teats by Dr Fuck




never heard of that before


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 4, 2012)

kayfox said:


> Seconding the Grados, although sometimes the cord is kinda lame.  I replaced my SR60 and SR80 cords with Sennhauser cords and the pads with the higher end donut shaped pads.



i don't recommend grado for hard dance, they have the speed and in your face sound, but not the bass

go for ultrasone 580 or up for electronic music


----------



## kayfox (Nov 4, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i don't recommend grado for hard dance, they have the speed and in your face sound, but not the bass



I dont know about that...
http://www.headphone.com/headphones/grado-sr-80i.php

I do know the sound on these is a bit lacking when used on stuff that does not have a strong headphone amplifier, hence the market for headphone amplifiers.


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Being somewhat of an audiophile I say save your money and head down to your local thrift store. I got Pioneer headphones that were made in the 1980s that is better than anything made today and I paid $5.


----------

